# Wadi B with my dog



## titotu (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, we are going camping to Wadi B next WE, can I take my dog? I understand it is Oman, so can I cross the border with my dog? I have heard some stories where one guy went to Musandam with his dog but got stop at the frontier on the way back and could not go back to Dubai with him.?

Thanks


----------



## downunderdragon (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi 
We too have a little dog (Maltese) and would like to take her travelling but are unsure where we can take her. 
Hopefully you will get some replies this evening and we will both know what the score is!
Cheers!


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

downunderdragon said:


> Hi
> We too have a little dog (Maltese) and would like to take her travelling but are unsure where we can take her.
> Hopefully you will get some replies this evening and we will both know what the score is!
> Cheers!


I have two Spaniels here in Dubai, so know how you feel about info - sorely lacking!

Anyway, I have taken the dogs across the border at Dibba (not a real checkpoint) with no troubles at all.

The current thinking is that provided you have the required vaccination booklet with up to date injections, you should be absolutely fine. You will also need the animal to be microchipped and sometimes (for boder crossings) you will need a certificate from the Vet to say the animal is healthy.

My advice is not to take any chances - first, ring Al Barsha Veterinary Clinic who are know-it-alls when it comes to these things, and second to ring the Oman embassy to double check. Even then, the guy at the border may have a different opinion than the official line.

In all honesty if time is a problem, find a campsite in UAE (Hatta is nice) or leave the animal in kennels for a couple of days. The trouble is with everything, the rules are interpreted in different ways.

Good luck to you!


----------



## downunderdragon (Mar 24, 2009)

*Thanks for the heads up!*



ratpick_2000 said:


> I have two Spaniels here in Dubai, so know how you feel about info - sorely lacking!
> 
> Anyway, I have taken the dogs across the border at Dibba (not a real checkpoint) with no troubles at all.
> 
> ...


Agree about Al Barsha vet - they are the best and the only one we go to. Will give them a call for further info. And thanks for your help. 

Can you recommend a good kennel? 

Cheers!


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

downunderdragon said:


> Agree about Al Barsha vet - they are the best and the only one we go to. Will give them a call for further info. And thanks for your help.
> 
> Can you recommend a good kennel?
> 
> Cheers!


There are only two worth considering - Dubai Kennels and Cattery and the American Verterinary Clinic Kennels in Abu Dhabi. I have heard horror stories ad nauseam from the others. 

Chances of booking DKC over Christmas? Nil. I think they are taking bookings until around 23rd December, so if you are travelling soon, dont delay!


----------

